# Just added a Chatbox...



## Semper Fidelis

Right now it's just a general chatbox but we'll be playing around with it to add public and private rooms. Idea is to have another feature and we'll see how it goes...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## greenbaggins

Rich, I love the idea. I have a difficulty, though. Every time I try to post to the chat it says that a conversation has not been started. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

To enter a public post, just type it out in the General Chat tab in the box below that has "Write a public message...". Then select the + next to that field or just the Enter button on your computer.


----------



## ZackF

Thanks Rich for adding chat to the board. I wanted to chat with folks over the years but didn't want to come across as a creeper.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

The number that appears on the chat tab signifies how many persons are currently using chat rooms.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Yeah; maybe I'm being a naughty admin but I said in the other thread how that bugs me. We have conflicting red tags as far as the meaning. I for instance want the red number of reports to 'go away.' Here this only goes away when chat is empty. Can we ditch the number or maybe, can "I" ditch the number?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Just ignore the number. Really that simple. You cannot disable it, nor can I.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Yeah; well, I know already I don't like this add on. So I plan to ignore the number thing and it best I can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

NaphtaliPress said:


> Yeah; well, I know already I don't like this add on. So I plan to ignore the number thing and it best I can.


Chris,

Noted. It is an acquired taste.

See also:
https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/chat-box-questions.93618/#post-1142505


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

A tip:

To view the chatbox in your browser as just another browser tab bookmark this:

https://www.puritanboard.com/chat/fullpage

If someone posts to the Chatbox you will see an exclamation symbol appear in the tab.

The only bug I note is that the usual post editing and quote functions are not made active in the tabbed browser view. This issue also appears in the popup option for the Chat box.

If you need these you will have to view the Chat box in the normal location:

https://www.puritanboard.com/chat/


----------

